# tuff mobile mount antenna?



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

getting my 2m mobile unit put together in my work truck. I use CB everyday so I've been doing the antenna thing a long time and destroying them a long time. Mostly in the woods with low hanging limbs, requires an engineering marvel...
Anyone experienced with options for a tuff 2m mobile antenna. For now I'll just put a mag mount up there and scrape it off as needed, but I would do something better if there is something better.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you looking for a tuff-mount ... or a tuff antenna?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

If your looking for a very good magnet mount - that will protect your paint on your vehicle - look at this mount...

http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-000199


----------

